# Baseboards, molding...corners and nails..



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Wood putty if to be stained and I usually try to get it in the color closest the stain.

I sometimes use drywall compound. Usually though, since I caulk between the baseboards, other trim and walls/ceilings I have a caulking gun going and just fill them with caulk if they are to be painted as I go along. 

Prime over anything but wood filler on wood to be stained of course.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

i like to use a product called ready patch its a very dense spacek press in in with flexible putty knife then scrape clean let dry then,once over with fine sand paper prime and paint .for corners and gapes use a quality paintable caulk


----------



## beachfront71 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks,

I have been using caulk but on areas that are eye level you can see all the holes that were filled.. I am trying painters putty right not but have not painted over it yet .

The biggest / toughest is getting the outside corners nice so they look good and handle any traffic that may bump them ..


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I use a lightweight vinyl spackle on holes, it has the consistency of thick shave cream. Press it in with your finger, overfill the hole. When it's dry sand it smooth. Dries quick, sands easily, looks great when finished. As to outside corners, anything but caulk will usually crack, though it's worth a shot to try the lightweight. 

Sdsester, what does your last sentence mean? "Prime over anything but wood filler on wood to be stained of course."


----------



## risco (Apr 5, 2013)

Jsheridan...what exactly is the product called that you use? Where do you get it?


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i use miter bond or 2p-10 for my outside corners. you glue the pieces together first make the joint perfect then nail it on. you will need next to no putty or fill just paint. for the nail holes use poly fill or a glazing putty. i also caulk top of the base and inside corners then paint it all.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Inside corners should have been coped so there was no gaps.
Outside corners can be tapped with a hammer to round them over and sanded so there is no gap.
Painters puddy or Fast and Final works for me.

http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=61


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I use M&H spackle But I would suggest not putting it in with your finger. If you look at the end of you finger it is round so when you push the spackle in it makes it concave, so it is already a divot. If you apply it with a flexible putty knife it is flat on the trim. And on the outside corners a trick I learned many years ago. If the gap is not to big take a screwdriver with a round shaft, hold both end and run the round screwdriver shaft up and down the miter and kinda burnish the joint. The high side will kinda collapse and fill the gap and you will never see it.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i agree cope the inside corners it makes alot nicer joint. it takes longer to do but its worth it in the end. 
i'm sorry but rounding the outside corners is such a hacker trick. i'd only do it on the baseboard that you already installed and that you need a fix for. if you have to smush and round the corner something is wrong. one piece is to long or your angles are out.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

princelake said:


> i agree cope the inside corners it makes alot nicer joint. it takes longer to do but its worth it in the end.
> i'm sorry but rounding the outside corners is such a hacker trick. i'd only do it on the baseboard that you already installed and that you need a fix for. if you have to smush and round the corner something is wrong. one piece is to long or your angles are out.


 
You calling old Joe a hacker???????:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

risco said:


> Jsheridan...what exactly is the product called that you use? Where do you get it?


 
get it most anywhere, Lowes or Home Depot, any real paint store


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

chrisn said:


> You calling old Joe a hacker???????:laughing::laughing::laughing:


No cris it was me. I guess it's better to fill a small gap with chaulk.


----------

